# L'ultima, ve lo prometto ...



## andrea53 (16 Novembre 2013)

poi non vi angustio più con le foto. Qui siamo a Passo Croce, 1160 m., Alpi Apuane. Il mare con le nuvole basse. Da quelle nuvole emergono, verso Sud Ovest all'orizzonte, le cime più alte della Corsica (tra tutti il Cinto, 2706 m.); la foto non è mia ma di un amico astrofilo. In cielo Luna e Venere in congiunzione. Da qui, se resisterà al passaggio ravvicinato vicino al Sole, si organizzeranno un po' di osservazioni per la Cometa Ison.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2013)

Lascia senza parole.:up:


----------



## andrea53 (16 Novembre 2013)

*Grazie!*




Brunetta ha detto:


> Lascia senza parole.:up:


----------



## lolapal (16 Novembre 2013)

Molto bella Andrea... toglie il fiato...


----------



## andrea53 (16 Novembre 2013)

*pensa...*



lolapal ha detto:


> Molto bella Andrea... toglie il fiato...


che fin lì si può arrivare in auto


----------



## free (16 Novembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> che fin lì si può arrivare in auto



sfaticato!


----------



## andrea53 (16 Novembre 2013)

*esatto!*



free ha detto:


> sfaticato!


----------



## free (16 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Molto bella Andrea... *toglie il fiato...
> *



ma va, è andato in macchina...:mrgreen:


----------



## andrea53 (16 Novembre 2013)

*E' vero,*



free ha detto:


> ma va, è andato in macchina...:mrgreen:


Però da lì sono salito mooolto più in alto.


----------



## free (16 Novembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Però da lì sono salito mooolto più in alto.


c'era la funivia per caso?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> poi non vi angustio più con le foto. Qui siamo a Passo Croce, 1160 m., Alpi Apuane. Il mare con le nuvole basse. Da quelle nuvole emergono, verso Sud Ovest all'orizzonte, le cime più alte della Corsica (tra tutti il Cinto, 2706 m.); la foto non è mia ma di un amico astrofilo. In cielo Luna e Venere in congiunzione. Da qui, se resisterà al passaggio ravvicinato vicino al Sole, si organizzeranno un po' di osservazioni per la Cometa Ison.
> View attachment 7808


Veramente molto bella, ideale per osservare stando soli a meditare e ringraziare madre natura :up:


----------



## andrea53 (16 Novembre 2013)

*Vero.*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Veramente molto bella, ideale per osservare stando soli a meditare e ringraziare madre natura :up:


----------



## andrea53 (16 Novembre 2013)

*Hahaha!!!*



free ha detto:


> c'era la funivia per caso?


nonono da lì sentiero CAI 122 e 126, alla vetta della Pania della Croce, tre-quattro ore tra cammino e ascesa, con circa 800 metri di dislivello.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> nonono da lì sentiero CAI 122 e 126, alla vetta della Pania della Croce, tre-quattro ore tra cammino e ascesa, con circa 800 metri di dislivello.


Belloooo li hai fatti? Sei iscritto al CAI?


----------



## andrea53 (16 Novembre 2013)

*Sono stato...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Belloooo li hai fatti? Sei iscritto al CAI?


Adesso con un pezzo di titanio in una gamba, però, faccio delle cose un po' meno impegnative 
In compenso ho dichiarato guerra a tutti i metal-detector aeroportuali.


----------



## andrea53 (16 Novembre 2013)

*Istruzioni per l'uso*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Belloooo li hai fatti? Sei iscritto al CAI?


a questo link:
http://www.escursioniapuane.com/itinerari/itinerario.aspx?Id_Itinerario=114


----------



## Flavia (17 Novembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> poi non vi angustio più con le foto. Qui siamo a Passo Croce, 1160 m., Alpi Apuane. Il mare con le nuvole basse. Da quelle nuvole emergono, verso Sud Ovest all'orizzonte, le cime più alte della Corsica (tra tutti il Cinto, 2706 m.); la foto non è mia ma di un amico astrofilo. In cielo Luna e Venere in congiunzione. Da qui, se resisterà al passaggio ravvicinato vicino al Sole, si organizzeranno un po' di osservazioni per la Cometa Ison.
> View attachment 7808


perchè l'ultima volta?
non tedi con questi post
sono cibo per l'anima:smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> perchè l'ultima volta?
> non tedi con questi post
> sono cibo per l'anima:smile:


Ciaooooo come stai ???:smile:


----------



## Flavia (17 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciaooooo come stai ???:smile:


ciancicata dall'influenza
e tu come stai?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciancicata dall'influenza
> e tu come stai?


Malata anche io :smile: Biiiipppp :carneval: Passerà ....


----------



## Flavia (17 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Malata anche io :smile: Biiiipppp :carneval: Passerà ....


si passa passa
riguardati mi raccomando


----------



## andrea53 (17 Novembre 2013)

*Grazie!*



Flavia ha detto:


> perchè l'ultima volta?
> non tedi con questi post
> sono cibo per l'anima:smile:


:forza:


----------

